# Ummm, ah, wow!



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















I'd give my left nut and first born child to science to own that...


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Ummm, ah, wow! (duandcc)*


_Quote »_
I'd give my left nut and first born child to science to own that...









If anyone reads this, and wouldnt do the same, they really wouldnt deserve one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Ummm, ah, wow! (Mr.RS4)*















agreed!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Ummm, ah, wow! (Mr.RS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.RS4* »_
If anyone reads this, and wouldnt do the same, they really wouldnt deserve one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think I'd keep my nuts & kids and just build one. 
Nice car!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Ummm, ah, wow! (84cgtturbo)*

A bit of disscussion about this car determined it is a urq that was converted to the sport q.
I wonder what that engine weighs compared to the original.
Do you think understeer is a beyotchhh?


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Ummm, ah, wow! (Sepp)*

Yea, but i still think thats a shame to be done to a Ur Quattro, i think its nice car, especially with the S4 engine in it, but i still wouldnt kill a UrQ to do it.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Ummm, ah, wow! (Mr.RS4)*

I totally agree with you.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Ummm, ah, wow! (Sepp)*

I think it was a coupe quattro modified to an urquattro. Since it has a high rake front screen. I bet the engine overall is on par with an iron block 5 with the weight of the manifolds and turbos. Its also one cylinder shorter!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Ummm, ah, wow! (Fusilier)*

I don't care what it USED to be...I want it bad...


----------



## wanknut (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Ummm, ah, wow! (duandcc)*

Must plow like a pig with all of that weight up front? I agree that it would be cool but a 2.2 turbo would do a much better job. Audi spent millions of dollars to figure out the winning combination in that car. 
5 cylinders for life








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Ummm, ah, wow! (wanknut)*

Don't know much about the 4.2...do you?







The I5 is an iron block,. the 4.2V8 is all aluminum, plus it sits further back (it's 1 cylinder shorter)...it likely plows LESS and weighs less than it would with a I5.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

As mentioned to PerL on our forum,
the car shold've had som DECENT alloys...
anyways, I know there'll be a urquattro or two in this country to come.
One will feature turbo/biturbo solution and big power...


----------



## quattronl (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Well, this is how the car looks right now:








More pics: http://www.sls.wau.nl/fstolp/e...D.htm
The car was shortened by Dialynx and the front was from an Audi 4000


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Ummm, ah, wow! (Mr.RS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.RS4* »_Yea, but i still think thats a shame to be done to a Ur Quattro, i think its nice car, especially with the S4 engine in it, but i still wouldnt kill a UrQ to do it.

I agree whole-heartedly. It would be a tragedy to do this to a SQ. It would be a shame to do this to an UrQ. It would be cool to do this to a CGT converted to Quattro.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (quattronl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattronl* »_Well, this is how the car looks right now:








More pics: http://www.sls.wau.nl/fstolp/e...D.htm
The car was shortened by Dialynx and the front was from an Audi 4000

You're just saying the car is now painted like that, right? You're not saying that these are the same car, right? Because the latter has the 4K/SQ's more upright windshield and the former has the UrQ/CGT's more swept windshield.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (quattronl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattronl* »_Well, this is how the car looks right now:









Does this come in http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif ?


----------

